# Suche Foto einer Fernbedienung von nem Kram, Roboter, oder sowas



## boris (14. August 2002)

wie das topic schon verrät, such ich ne remote control. das sind so dinger die an nem kabel von oben hängen. ich hoffe ihr wissen was ich mein.
wäre super wenn ihr sowas irgendwo hättet oder so, weil wir das in 3dmodeln müssten und es sehr fotoreal. modeln wollen. danke
ciao


----------



## goela (14. August 2002)

Leider habe ich (noch) kein Foto einer Fernbedienung eines Krans!

Aber bevor ich bei uns in der Firma ein Foto von so einem Teil schiesse, erst mal versichern ob Du so ein Teil meinst!

Schau auch mal unter:
http://www.aceindustries.com/206PushbuttonIndex.htm#howell
oder
http://www.duct-o-wire.com

@Moderator
Vielleicht muss man ja den Thread verschieben???


----------



## boris (14. August 2002)

ja super! genau sollche dinger meine ich


----------



## goela (14. August 2002)

Und jetzt? Reicht Dir das Bild bzw die Bilder im Internet?


----------



## boris (14. August 2002)

nen hochauflösendes pic wäre besser


----------



## goela (14. August 2002)

Sicher! Aber ein gutes hochauflösendes Foto zu schiessen ist nicht so einfach! Das muss richtig ausgeleuchtet werden, damit es was taugt!

Möchtest Du es als Texture verwenden oder nur Details erkennen, damit Du es besser modellieren kannst!

Eigentlich ist bei uns (wie auch in vielen anderen Firmen) verboten zu Fotografieren! Mal schauen! Wird dann aber sicherlich nur ein Schnappschuss!!!!


----------



## boris (15. August 2002)

naja so gut es halt geht. als textur wärs natürlich super, aber wenns nich geht, dann halt als modelling vorlage. aber trotzdem schoma big thx im vorraus.
ciao


----------



## goela (16. August 2002)

PM an Boris!

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack!


----------

